
Is China Winning? - baylearn
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2020/04/16/is-china-winning
======
baylearn
No paywall version, in case you have no free articles left:
[http://archive.is/1Zgqz](http://archive.is/1Zgqz)

~~~
TechBro8615
Archive.is links do not work with some DNS providers including cloudflare
(according to cloudflare CEO this is because archive.is returns bad DNS
records).

Here is an alternative link:
[https://beta.trimread.com/articles/12005](https://beta.trimread.com/articles/12005)

